# Number of units for J0561 (Bicillin LA)



## turner10

when billing this injection one should bill 12 units based on the code description of 100,000 units because almost always 1.2 million is administered.  I think I am correct on this??


----------



## kumeena

Yes. We do the same (12 or 24 Units) in our facility


----------

